# Diet Dilemma



## puddytat

Hey girls.

Is any of you trying hard to shift those last few extra pounds to reach their target weight?
For me I cant seem to go past 201.0 pounds and I am stuck on that number. 

Every time i set myself a small target to get i can seem to get to that number. I have set myself to go down to 199.0 pounds and once i reach that i would go down a few more pounds to make another target for myself.

Its just so hard for me to get past 201.0 pounds.

Anyone else having the same trouble?


----------



## arj

Ugh yes!! Altho people say I look fine now (at 132lbs, 5'5) I still cant lose down to 127 like i want to be! Ive was around 200lb after having baby and shedding 10lbs in the 1st month, and got down to 134 in a year and a half, now its seems i cant lose more and just jump up and down on the scales and never go anywhere. Also lost motivation and cant get into the 'zone' any more =/


----------



## jess_smurf

i found everytime i got to 200 or 190 getting past it was a nightmare but keep at it and it will work im stuck at 170 now :/ ive been up and down for the last 4 wks, ive also lost all focus for it tho ive been very careless im tightening things up again and it seems to do the trick x


----------

